# eve and the garden of agnosticism - may not be work safe



## motcon (Sep 20, 2003)

f100
hie@100
#25 filter
deved in xtol


----------



## terri (Sep 21, 2003)

Beautiful image!   The IR effect is not as pronounced here - no matter.  

You have an interesting title here, as well - I like it!!


----------



## motcon (Sep 21, 2003)

the cropping of the elbow doesn't bother you ?


----------



## terri (Sep 21, 2003)

Smart ass!!


----------



## motcon (Sep 21, 2003)

actually, it's not a crop....

...the 'other' part of that elbow is in *ahem* 'cold storage'.


----------



## terri (Sep 21, 2003)

Do you always rate your HIE at 200?   I rate mine around 360 (or therabouts - I shoot it with my old Pentax ME and the knob is not exact).

But then, I like more grain in outdoor images and you use it on portraiture, so I guess I've answered my own question.....


----------



## motcon (Sep 21, 2003)

terri said:
			
		

> so I guess I've answered my own question.....



you did, kinda , but....


200 or 320; depends on lighting and skin tone and affect desired. 

ei rating is what makes hie difficult to control. to control ei and the rest of the process is what makes it belong to the individual. for this shot - ei 100 and extended development by 10% which gave me the high key and grain that i desired. 

keep shooting your current method; your hie post is spot on for your subject.


----------



## motcon (Sep 21, 2003)

crud. realized that i copied and pasted the shot specs and they read 200 on this shot. shame on ME.

corrected.


----------



## terri (Sep 21, 2003)

I'm awfully glad you mentioned that correction; as I scrolled down I noticed it read: 100, and I wondered what had compelled me to mention ISO on this particular thread.   

And thanks for the encouraging words, really.   This film has kicked my butt in some way on virtually every roll I've shot, but I'm just drawn to the look and feel of it.


----------



## motcon (Sep 21, 2003)

well, you managed to capture shadow detail and maintain highlight hie goodness. you clearly have an eye for composition. keep at it; hie is no different than wanting something more from something less. 

you have the eye and the drive....


........brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrmmmmmmmmmMMMMMMMMM. (drive).


----------

